# Mac crashes streaming video



## DaAntMan303 (Jul 18, 2011)

I hope this forum can offer me a bit of help or direction. When I stream netflix or Hulu on my iMac the picture tends to freeze after a couple of minutes while audio continues or when I hit escape to leave full screen I get the "spinning beach ball of death".... any suggestions would be appreciated since I'm not "cool" enough to go to the mac store.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What iMac do you have? How much RAM and free hard drive space is there?


----------



## accessoriesguy (Jul 11, 2011)

On your applications folder, there is a utility folder, inside there is Activity Monitor. Check your processor performance when you run the video and then do it again but switch to RAM usage, let us know if there are any swaps, and if so post how many swaps were made. 

If you use up all of your RAM your computer relys on your hard drive for RAM, which is VERY inefficient. This kills performance, if your computer is swapping it is doing this. If this is the problem, a RAM upgrade will improve performance.


----------



## Carpetfizz (Jul 5, 2011)

Please post your specs. On Mac: Apple>About this computer>More Info
State your Processor, GPU, and RAM. The version of OSX would also be helpful.


----------

